# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΕΑ ΜΑΖΕΜΕΝΑ!!!

## Venox

Παραθέτω log απο το κανάλι NSDC του Grnet την ώρα που τελείωσα... :

[(03:13:35)] ((@ Ventrix @)) EINAI PERIFANOS
[(03:13:44)] ((@ Ventrix @)) ME XARA PAROUSIAZEI TO OLOKAINOURGIO
[(03:13:46)] ((@ Ventrix @)) TO KALUTEROTERO
[(03:13:50)] ((@ Ventrix @)) TO PIO TRELO APO OLA
[(03:13:5 :: ] ((@ Ventrix @)) http://WWW.NAFPAKTOSWIRELESS.INFO !!!
[(03:16:32)] ((@ Ventrix @)) E [email protected]@RES
[(03:16:34)] ((@ Ventrix @)) PESTE ENA MPRABO ΡΕ

http://www.nafpaktoswireless.info Ακόμα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα σημαντικό μέσα, όμως είναι μια αρχή και φυσικά μετά τις γιορτές θα το στρώσουμε...  ::  

ΤΩΡΑ, το 2ο καλό ειναι το εξής:
Επιτέλους μετά απο 3 μήνες (περίπου) λειτουργίας του Ασυρμάτου δικτύου της Ναυπάκτου βάλαμε PC στο ΑΡ!!! Τις τεχνικές λεπτομέριες τουτουνου θα σας τις αναλύσω αργότερα...  ::  



ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## GeorgeKatz

> Ωραία λοιπόν, τι θα χρειαστείτε? Το κύριο εργαλείο και αυτό που προτείνουμε εμείς σαν network είναι αυτό: Linksys WRT54g(s). Το μηχάνημα αυτό θα τοποθετηθεί στην ταράτσα σας, μαζί με μια κεραία τις επιλογής σας (εάν κριθεί σκόπιμο) για δυνατότερο η/και σταθερότερο σήμα. Οδηγίες για την χρήση και την εγκατάσταση του(ς) θα προστεθούν αργότερα.


Αυτό αναφέρεται στον τομέα TECH.
Αφήνεται η υπόνοια ότι υποψήφιος client μπορεί να συνδεθεί με απλό rubberaki, το οποίο έχει "θορυβώδης" συνέπειες.  :: 
Σίγουρα το θέλουμε αυτό;
Φιλικά GeorgeKatz...  :: 

ΥΓ: Mπράβο, ωραία σελίδα! Ίσως λείπει ένα link πρός το forum της Ναυπάκτου στο AWMN.

----------


## Acinonyx

Τους τα λέω εδώ και καιρό...
Δε με ακούνε όμως!

 ::

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Τι έγινε η σελίδα ρε;

----------

